
Show HN: Comroads – Mapping what's happening on the roads through video - mcbrettsy
http://comroads.com
======
mcbrettsy
Comroads is a geolocation based video platform that maps the entire roads,
wordwide, with footage take from various sources. These videos also contain so
much information that's just waiting to be used. Well, comroads makes all this
information readily available. Want to know if a certain intersection is
dangerous and has a lot of red light runners? Simply filter out the red light
runners and immediately identify probelamtic areas. Want to know what's
happening in your neighborhood?

You can scroll the map on the right and navigate to different videos, and view
them straight from there. The thumbnails on the left display videos that
appear in the current map view.

We're still in BETA hardening the site and adding features / fixing bugs, but
I'd really appreciate any input/feedback we could get from the community. More
than happy to answer any questions as well :)

